# Will MAC take back an unused foundation without the box?



## huggablesecret (May 10, 2007)

I have a studio tech I just dont want (this was my 2nd) and ive already dumped the box, but the foil is still on the foundation, will they take it back? I just want to swap for studio fix fluid


----------



## juicyaddict (May 10, 2007)

It is worth to give it a try, do you still have receipt or some proof of purchase like bank/cc statement?


----------



## Aussiechick28 (May 10, 2007)

If you have the receipt then i think they should take it back.  After all, they're not going to re-sell it anyway.


----------



## yeahwrite (May 10, 2007)

They definitely will if you have your receipt. I know at my freestanding store, I've exchanged stuff without a receipt if they had entered the purchase into their system and could track the purchase that way.


----------



## amoona (May 10, 2007)

Without the box you can't return the product. I know some Nordstroms will make the exception if you have the receipt but that means you'd have to have bought it from a Nordstroms.


----------



## freaksinunif0rm (May 10, 2007)

Yeah...I tried returning a studio tech without the box (I had the receipt) and Macy's wouldn't take it back.​


----------



## MisStarrlight (May 11, 2007)

At my store we will only return with a box and a recpt, but if it's an exchange if you have one or the other we will do it (but you'd have to buy a sponge or something since ST is more than SFF...at my store anyway)


----------



## Simply Elegant (May 11, 2007)

I've returned something without the box before.


----------



## farra712 (May 12, 2007)

I was told at my counter that MAC says that they HAVE TO accept any returns for any reason (unless the product is pretty much used up) and if there is no receipt, it can be given as a credit or exchange only.  However, my freestanding store and lots of other stores refuse returns without a receipt.  I would email MAC if you aren't able to return it, because they may be willing to let you send it back to them for an exchange.  It might seem like a hassle, but it is better than just having something you won't use.


----------



## astronaut (May 12, 2007)

That's why I get my makeup at Nordstrom. Hassle free returns (I think I always have the box and don't return makeup that much, but I think they wouldn't refuse something without a box).


----------



## huggablesecret (May 12, 2007)

Thanks girls! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I took it in today, and they were really sweet about it and I got it exchanged


----------

